# Is it polite to tip your Dish Network installer?



## Cable Lover

If so, how much is the normal amount? Mine should be here in about an hour. I'm excited about this new DVR, which is supposed to be better then Insight's DVr.


----------



## garys

They are paid for their work plus they get a paid an amount depending on what you subscribe to so it is not necessary to tip them. If they have to do extra work, as in very high or difficult to reach install, you may want to or if they do an extremely great and fast job. Otherwise, I would not worry about it unless you are extremely generous.


----------



## Nick

Don't be a cheap-ass. If you can afford satellite, you can afford to tip!

I've always tipped my installers fairly well -- anywhere from a min of $20 for a simple upgrade, up to $150 depending on the amount of "custom" work they do for me. But then, few of my installs have _ever_ been routine. Also, I supervise the job from start to finish -- do it my way, or hit the highway.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Nick said:


> Don't be a cheap-ass. If you can afford satellite, you can afford to tip! ...


I believe that I'm quite liberal when it comes to tipping. That said, I have *never* tipped a Dish Tech. (Nor any other "repair man.")


----------



## GrumpyBear

Its not wrong to Tip, nor is it wrong not to tip. Just depends on how you were raised about somethings.


----------



## James Long

It is easier to tip when money is already changing hands ... the idea of "keep the change" or adding a gratuity to payment when buying something in a industry where tipping is common (such as a restaurant with servers). One could probably find an Emily Post article on it somewhere.

I can see a tip if the work done isn't part of the job ... and some tips may come in the form of gifts such as a cold pop or a ice water. Showing kindness.

I've never worked in a job where tipping was expected and in some jobs accepting a tip or gift was reason for termination. It would be good to know what DISH's rules are.


----------



## SaltiDawg

James Long said:


> ...
> I've never worked in a job where tipping was expected and in some jobs accepting a tip or gift was reason for termination. It would be good to know what DISH's rules are.


James,

I'm retired military and have lived in many different places. For many years we tipped our mailman at Christmas time - until Christmas in Charleston, SC. I handed our Mail Carrier a card with cash included. The mailman was genuinely offended and returned the cash, much to my embarrassment.


----------



## greatwhitenorth

garys said:


> They are paid for their work plus they get a paid an amount depending on what you subscribe to so it is not necessary to tip them. If they have to do extra work, as in very high or difficult to reach install, you may want to or if they do an extremely great and fast job. Otherwise, I would not worry about it unless you are extremely generous.


This may or may not be the case. Internal E* installers are in fact paid by the hour, not by the job. We do discourage our techs from accepting cash tips, as it can be construed as the installer "selling" extra services or materials that should be part of a standard installation. If you don't tip, our techs won't feel slighted.


----------



## Nick

SaltiDawg said:


> I believe that I'm quite liberal when it comes to tipping. That said, I have *never* tipped a Dish Tech. (Nor any other "repair man.")


You sound like Allen Harper. You can believe what you want about yourself, but in my opinion, you're (not your) a _liberal_ tipper. But that's ok. To each, his or her own, as the case may be. In my own experience, what goes around, comes around. Yesterday, I used a Huddle House coupon to save $3 on a $7 meal, gave the waitress a $20 and told her to keep the change.

But that's just me.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Nick said:


> ... Yesterday, I used a Huddle House coupon to save $3 on a $7 meal, gave the waitress a $20 and told her to keep the change.


That's out of my league. A $13 tip on a $7 meal must make you feel special. 

I took my wife out for dinner last night and tipped $10 on a $41 dinner and mistakenly thought that was a liberal tip for excellent service and an excellent meal.

You're my new hero.

PS By my thinking mistakenly myself a "liberal" tipper I meant I thought I tipped more than average for good service. By liberal I did not mean I tipped people that one does not generally tip, in my experience. Again, in my experience I don't tip home repair persons. YMMV


----------



## James Long

SaltiDawg said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I used a Huddle House coupon to save $3 on a $7 meal, gave the waitress a $20 and told her to keep the change.
> 
> 
> 
> That's out of my league. A $13 tip on a $7 meal must make you feel special.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be a $16 tip on a $7 meal that he paid $4 for? That would make him extra special.

(Unless Nick used a $3 coupon on a $10 meal to make it a $7 meal ... then the tip would be right - and Nick's wording would be wrong. Considering Nick's wording is rarely wrong I'm thinking a $16 tip is more accurate.)


----------



## SaltiDawg

James Long said:


> Wouldn't that be a $16 tip on a $7 meal that he paid $4 for? That would make him extra special. ...


By jove, I think you are correct.


----------



## yogi

If you think they bent over backwards for you. Or went beyond a normal install. Then tip them.

You will tip a person that brings you your food. But, you won't tip a person installing your satellite.


----------



## James Long

yogi said:


> You will tip a person that brings you your food. But, you won't tip a person installing your satellite.


The person bringing you your food is often underpaid (even under Federal minimum wage) because the expected tip is part of their wages. The person installing satellite service is likely earning more than the minimum wage.

There are industries where tipping is expected and industries where it is not expected. The "food ordered at and delivered to your table" industry is one where it is expected (including food ordered via phone and delivered to your door).


----------



## SaltiDawg

yogi said:


> If you think they bent over backwards for you. Or went beyond a normal install. Then tip them.
> 
> You will tip a person that brings you your food. But, you won't tip a person installing your satellite.


First paragraph = Great advice.

Second paragraph =  (I tip the Taxi Driver but not the airplane pilot. Apples and oranges.... kind of like waitress and Dish salaried employee. lol )


----------



## phrelin

Is it polite to tip your Dish Network installer? I've never had one that was offended. But then again, the ones I get are subcontractors to a contractor to Dish who are paid a flat amount and who drive a considerable distance to get here. And if they do anything, the hourly rate rapidly approaches minimum wage. So those that do something get a tip.

The guy who brought my 612 which I plugged in to existing wiring and he activated just got a beer (it was after 5 pm).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

My semi rules...

1. Tipping should NEVER be expected. IF I get a sense that the person doing something for me is doing so under expectation of a tip... then his tip is reduced or eliminated proportional to the amount of duress he is putting me under by implying I "owe" him for his extra work.

2. Each job comes with certain expectations. If I order food, for example, I expect to get the food. I also expect a reasonable amount of attention, as that comes with the territory. That is what I'm paying for with the cost of my meal, and in turn should be what the employer is paying the wait/host staff to do. IF, however, I ask for special requests not on the menu or preparation in an odd way and am accommodated, and I get extra attention (not annoyed/harassed), those are examples of things that earn a tip.

People who expect a tip, want a tip in advance, or "automatic gratuity added" are almost guaranteed to get less of a tip from me as a result. There is a pizza delivery place that recently added a $2 delivery surcharge to all orders. Prior to that I always paid generous tips (roughly 20% of the order price)... but I now make that calculation and reduce it by the $2 delivery charge.

I assume that the delivery surcharge was instituted because some people were not tipping "enough" in their minds... so I assume that money goes to the driver. IF I'm wrong, then that's a problem the driver needs to address with his employer.

So... I kind of feel the same about a Dish installer. They should be paid for the work they are doing.. and if they are not paid enough, then that's something between them and Dish. I only feel an obligation to tip if they go above and beyond without my asking OR if I ask them for something special and they accommodate me.

I have offered rest and drinks... and I have held ladders or handed tools to be helpful at times... as I figure that is just being courteous.


----------



## shadough

When I was installing E* I recieved a tip only once (course I only did a few installs in a short amount of time). I must say that when I got it ($20), I was partly offended and partly gratefull. I was certainly gracious to the customer but inside I took offense that the customer felt I needed a tip, that I was getting paid so lil for the job (which I was, actually, a sub of a sub) and needed the xtra income. So while I was appreciative OF the tip, I was partly incensed as well, if that makes any sense. I took the tip of course but it was defintly unexpected.

At my regular job, as an A/V/telco installer/tech, where I do home theatres an also sometimes we install D* dishes (SWiM can be so confusing), I've been tipped a few times and never had any issue w/ THOSE tips, for some odd reason. We do more custom work than a dish installer would though.
Maybe thats why. *shrug*

Of course everyones different, but I think the general concensus is to not tip unless he really went out of his way for you.


----------



## BattleZone

I'm a contractor, and I get tipped all the time when I work. Seriously, about 20% of the time, I get tipped. Granted, I take very good care of my customers, and take the time to explain things to them and show them how things work, and often do a little extra here and there.

Having said that, I never EXPECT a tip. That's just rude, and I never have that "entitled" attitude. I am always appreciative, even if the only "tip" I get is a bottle of water or something (folks in my area are pretty good about offering you a drink - I get offered water or a soda about 80% of the time). But we work hard and don't get paid all that well (pay was cut a few months back after years of no pay increases, while the expectations and complications have grown greatly).

Folks typically tip me between $10-20, and that's for doing more-or-less my job (but again, I do it very well). I've been tipped $100 a few times, but that's usually due to the customer causing me to do a bunch of extra work, such as putting the dish in the back of the house where I have to run lines all the way to the front, or helping carry TVs into the house from the moving truck so I can do my job (which, BTW, isn't something an installer should in any way be expected to do).

Oh, and NO installer is paid based on what you subscribe to. RETAILERS who sell you a system get a commission on that sale, but the installer doesn't get any of that. Installers are either paid hourly (mostly in-house techs in some areas where hourly is required) or by the job, and the pay is based on what they do. For example, on a new install, the dish and first receiver pay a fixed rate, and each additional receiver adds a fixed amount. A job with one receiver pays less than a job with 3 receivers, etc.

But make no mistake: the pay is a small fraction of what other service industries make. An electrician, plumber, HVAC, etc. make double or triple what a sat installer makes, yet that sat installer's responsibilities and liabilities are often much greater. Many folks, expecially those in the service industry, know this, and are often the ones who tip.


----------



## Cable Lover

The two guys who installed my Dish were very polite and professional. One of the techs did really go the extra mile, such as programming my remotes, and when my 3 months of free HBO/Showtime wan't showing up, he called and got it started. I did give a tip of $20, plus as James suggested, some cold water.

The pic quality is really good on Dish too. I'll post back later about the equipment once I've had a few days to get used to it.


----------



## kcolg30

I give them a $15 per visit + $6 a month tip every time I request service to be done on my account. The $15 is added to my DISH bill. If the tech wants to reclaim the amount they can call 1-800-333-DISH or 1-800-823-4929. :hurah::nono:


----------



## Nick

Cable Lover said:


> The two guys who installed my Dish were very polite and professional. One of the techs did really go the extra mile, such as programming my remotes, and when my 3 months of free HBO/Showtime wan't showing up, he called and got it started. I did give a tip of $20, plus as James suggested, some cold water...


 Well done!


----------



## Glen_D

SaltiDawg said:


> For many years we tipped our mailman at Christmas time - until Christmas in Charleston, SC. I handed our Mail Carrier a card with cash included. The mailman was genuinely offended and returned the cash, much to my embarrassment.


It's not unusual for public employees/civil servants to be prohibited from accepting gratuities as a reward for services rendered, per written policy. They may be subject to disciplinary action, up to and including termination of employment for violating the policy.

I've even heard of some private companies who have a similar policy.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Glen_D said:


> It's not unusual for public employees/civil servants to be prohibited from accepting gratuities as a reward for services rendered, per written policy. ....


Yeah. I am retired Military. 24 years. Worked with Civil Service for some of those years.

I never was offered a tip - spit on, yes.


----------



## ruralruss

yogi said:


> If you think they bent over backwards for you. Or went beyond a normal install. Then tip them.
> 
> You will tip a person that brings you your food. But, you won't tip a person installing your satellite.


Do you tip the nurse that does a good job taking your blood? Do you tip the cop that is nice to you while he is giving you your speeding ticket?

In both cases they did a good job.

Russ


----------



## Nick

ruralruss said:


> Do you tip the nurse that does a good job taking your blood?...


No, of course not. I would ask her out! (Charlie Harper is my hero!)


----------



## SaltiDawg

Nick said:


> ... (Charlie Harper is my hero!)


We're getting that - second time in this thread. There probably aren't a whole lot of people that look up to a Sit-Com second banana.


----------



## TulsaOK

ruralruss said:


> Do you tip the nurse that does a good job taking your blood? Do you tip the cop that is nice to you while he is giving you your speeding ticket?
> 
> In both cases they did a good job.
> 
> Russ


I do compliment the nurse when they take blood. 
As for the cop, I WAS NOT SPEEDING!


----------



## Nick

Nick said:



> No, of course not. I would ask her out! (Charlie Harper is my hero!)





SaltiDawg said:


> We're getting that - second time in this thread. There probably aren't a whole lot of people that look up to a Sit-Com second banana.


Excuse me!?! My hero, Charlie _Harper_, is second banana to no one! (Well, except maybe Denise Richards )


----------



## phrelin

Nick said:


> Excuse me!?! My hero, Charlie _Harper_, is second banana to no one! (Well, except maybe Denise Richards )


Well he does tend to feed straight lines to Berta.:grin:


----------



## JWKessler

At one point our local mail delivery people would drop a Christmas card in the mail box every year. I took that as a hint that a tip would be appreciated. I don't recall that happening these days.

My dad once worked for a construction company that built luxury homes for the rich on Long Island (in the Hamptons). Occasionally the home owner would give the foreman a nice big tip at the end of the job "for the crew". The foreman would buy himself a new car with it. The crew didn't see much if any of it.

When I worked as a building superintendent in Chicago several tenants gave nice tips at Christmas and occasionally during the year if I did something special for them.

In my last job in the manufacturing industry (I was an industrial engineer) "gratuities" were once common but we eventually developed an ethics policy that discouraged them. Any gratuity, like a salesman taking you out for lunch, had to be documented and could not exceed some rather low dollar value. That was to prevent sales reps from "buying" an engineer's business. On the other hand, our own sales guys were well known for the liberal application of food, drink or whatever to make a sale. Our products sold for hundreds of thousands of dollars so it was worth spending quite a bit to make a sale.

As usual, google can be your friend when making decisions like this.

http://www.tipping.org/tips/us.html


----------



## SaltiDawg

JWKessler said:


> At one point our local mail delivery people would drop a Christmas card in the mail box every year. I took that as a hint that a tip would be appreciated. I don't recall that happening these days. ...


Our Mailman for the past twenty years sends us a card with full postage on the envelope every year. I don't know if he does this for everyone on his route - as we give him some of my fresh baked holiday bread every year. His card may be a form of acknowledgment of the gift.


----------



## karrank%

Glen_D said:


> It's not unusual for public employees/civil servants to be prohibited from accepting gratuities as a reward for services rendered, per written policy. They may be subject to disciplinary action, up to and including termination of employment for violating the policy.
> 
> I've even heard of some private companies who have a similar policy.


For letter carriers, technically $20 cash tip max. I don't know about any other federal employees. I ALWAYS express gratitude for ANY gratuity from my customers. To express offense is wrongheaded at best, and potentially offends--and confuses-- your customer.


----------



## SaltiDawg

karrank% said:


> For letter carriers, technically $20 cash tip max. I don't know about any other federal employees. I ALWAYS express gratitude for ANY gratuity from my customers. To express offense is wrongheaded at best, and potentially offends--and confuses-- your customer.


It was about 1979 when my Mailman was offended by my cash gift included in a Christmas Card. It may have proceeded in time any existing written policy?


----------



## karrank%

SaltiDawg said:


> It was about 1979 when my Mailman was offended by my cash gift included in a Christmas Card. It may have proceeded in time any existing written policy?


Sorry, I normally try to stay out of these kinds of threads, but couldn't let that one go unremarked.

And the offense taken did seem to have confused you.

Yeah, could be, I've only been around since '96.

Cheers.


----------



## SaltiDawg

karrank% said:


> Sorry, I normally try to stay out of these kinds of threads, but couldn't let that one go unremarked.
> 
> And the offense taken did seem to have confused you.
> ...


I don't understand your post, but the reason it confused me was that my wife and I had been routinely tipping the mailman at Christmas since 1965 without any sense that we were doing something wrong. YMMV


----------



## karrank%

SaltiDawg said:


> I don't understand your post, but the reason it confused me was that my wife and I had been routinely tipping the mailman at Christmas since 1965 without any sense that we were doing something wrong. YMMV


I'm a carrier and would never express offense at a customer's gratuity. It confuses the customer (your reaction is one example) and is simply bad manners.

I normally try to stay out of these kinds of threads for these kinds of reasons (endless, unproductive debate, perpetuating misinformation & stereotypes) but couldn't let this particular one pass without comment.

I apologize for perpetuating the confusion.

That's all.


----------



## SaltiDawg

karrank% said:


> ...
> 
> That's all.


Yup!


----------



## phrelin

Well, thought I'd comment. Our regular mail carrier is a contractor who honks his horn at the street when he has a package, but he does deliver mail to the box at the street every delivery day. He gets a card, an ornament, and $20. Our regular UPS guy who gets out of his truck and carries whatever he has up the driveway, up the walkway and up a flight of stairs on average three times a week (yeah, we buy way too much) gets a card, an ornament, and $60. The regular propane delivery guy who keeps us full in the winter even though the company's computer system doesn't send him regular enough gets a card, an ornament, and $60. No one seems offended.


----------



## James Long

At least not until the USPS guy reads that. 

We've drifted into the "annual tip" category. I'd consider your tips generous if not excessive but then I have not paid more than $20 on a family Christmas present for at least 10 years.

I like the idea of a tip being a reward for a job well done ... but those in tipped industries sometimes forget to do the well done and still expect the tip. That's the part of tipping I don't like.

If I've hired someone to do work for me asking me for a "bonus" may be a bold move but at least the employment contract is between me and them. When the contract isn't between me and them (such as a government or corporate paid delivery person or a satellite installer) I feel that person's desire for additional wages should be directed at their company. As noted earlier, there are industries where the tip is expected and is pre-removed from the person's salary. That isn't a practice I support ... but I tolerate it.

I would love to get to the point where tipping was not expected nor required. Then if given it would become a gift. The expectation takes the fun out of giving good tips.


----------



## Nick

James, we're beginning to get the picture -- you're (not your) a _reluctant_ tipper.  But that's ok. To each, his or her own, as the case may be. It's a free country!

Speaking of which, here's wishing you and _everyone_ a happy and most memorable 4th! :flag: !pride :flag:


----------



## BobS

Nick said:


> Excuse me!?! My hero, Charlie _Harper_, is second banana to no one! (Well, except maybe Denise Richards )


I don't think Denise Richards has a banana (on a permanent basis anyway). Now melons....


----------



## EntropyByDesign

I tipped the guy $20. Not because my install was difficult, but mainly because he spent time explaining how everything worked. But it's not required to tip. Some contractors won't accept tips either.


----------



## BobS

_I know of no government level (in the U.S.) that permits tipping of its employees. The government is supposed to serve all equitably and a gratutity would (1) skew the relationship and (2) is indistinguishable from a bribe. I feel the same way about a contractor picking up the lunch tab for government employee. Especially when the employee still collects his per diem._



Glen_D said:


> It's not unusual for public employees/civil servants to be prohibited from accepting gratuities as a reward for services rendered, per written policy. They may be subject to disciplinary action, up to and including termination of employment for violating the policy.
> 
> I've even heard of some private companies who have a similar policy.


----------



## SaltiDawg

BobS said:


> _ ... a gratutity would ... (2) is indistinguishable from a bribe. .... _


_
A difference being a bribe is generally paid in anticipation of some future happening. A gratuity is generally paid after-the-fact and without prior promise.

*Huge* difference._


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SaltiDawg said:


> A difference being a bribe is generally paid in anticipation of some future happening. A gratuity is generally paid after-the-fact and without prior promise.
> 
> *Huge* difference.


One event's future is another event's past...

A "gratuity" paid after one service could very well serve as a "bribe" towards a future as-yet-to-be-scheduled service.

That's one way around looking like giving a bribe when you actually are giving one.

Consider... A police officer is about to write you a ticket but you offer him $20 if he does not. That is a bribe.

BUT... If a police officer writes you a ticket, then you "tip" him $20 in hopes that next time you run into him he will remember that and not ticket you in the future... you would have then effectively given a bribe without the immediate appearance of having done so. IF that same officer sees you speeding again and does remember, and doesn't write you a ticket next time... then the bribe worked.


----------



## James Long

What an odd conversation this has become ...


Question: An employee is sent out paid by his employer to give the best service possible to all customers. This employee returns from the worksite with $20 from the customer. Did the employee receive this $20 "completely out of the blue" as they claim or did they agree before the service that "if you do a good job there's something extra in this for you"? If the difference between a tip and a bribe is prior agreement how do we know there isn't a prior agreement? (And I'll dispute that the difference is prior agreement as there is an "agreement" in certain service industries such as with waiters and porters that tips ARE expected. They are even added to the bill automatically in some restaurants. Not every tip agreed to in advance is a bribe. But I digress.)

Did the employee break any work rules to "earn" this extra $20 (not charging for services that the company would normally take payment for) or compensate the customer in any way for the "tip" (perhaps by leaving supplies behind such as an extra length of cable)?

If the employee returns without the extra $20 the questions are not as harsh. They may have performed free services that should have been charged or left extra supplies but they didn't do so for personal gain. The personal gain aspect changes the situation.


And now, for the officer that pulled me over. Wrote me a $200 ticket and I hand him a $20 as a tip. It's probably not going to happen. And unless you're in an area with only one patrol officer it most likely won't likely change whether he lets you go next time. In fact, if he pulls you over again he could make himself another $20 tip. He could even get his fellow officers in on the fun ... that guy in the white bronco tips when you give him a ticket!

Thanking the officer for giving you a verbal (non-written, no record) warning with a tip would have similar results. That officer and others would become accustomed to being able to pull people over and either make $200 for the government of $20 for themselves depending on if they wrote a ticket. This would be a case of them violating work rules for personal gain. Somehow not writing the ticket and getting a reward seems like a crime.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> A "gratuity" paid after one service could very well serve as a "bribe" towards a future as-yet-to-be-scheduled service. ...


This makes no sense. I assume that if at a local restaurant a waitress's service meets your standards that you might well tip her. It would be far more likely you would see this service person again then any Dish installer.

I do not tip Dish service persons, but certainly not for the reason you threw in. :nono2:

I am a retired 24 year federal employee that worked as a Defense Contractor after I retired as a Submarine Officer. I understand and adhered to the rules on accepting or offering gratuities or even the appearance of such improprieties, but tipping a waitress or tipping a dish installer does not rise to any similar standard.

If you think it is inappropriate, well simply don't tip.

Does anyone *actually* know if E* or D* have a policy on this?


----------



## BattleZone

SaltiDawg said:


> tipping a waitress or tipping a dish installer does not rise to any similar standard.


No doubt. This conversation went WAY off track with discussion of federal employees, etc.

I feel like I'm in Reservoir Dogs... (warning: language)


----------



## BobS

Stewart Vernon said:


> One event's future is another event's past...
> 
> A "gratuity" paid after one service could very well serve as a "bribe" towards a future as-yet-to-be-scheduled service.
> 
> That's one way around looking like giving a bribe when you actually are giving one.
> 
> Consider... A police officer is about to write you a ticket but you offer him $20 if he does not. That is a bribe.
> 
> BUT... If a police officer writes you a ticket, then you "tip" him $20 in hopes that next time you run into him he will remember that and not ticket you in the future... you would have then effectively given a bribe without the immediate appearance of having done so. IF that same officer sees you speeding again and does remember, and doesn't write you a ticket next time... then the bribe worked.


Of course you can always plaster your car with stickers you received from the Police Benevolent Fund or whatever when you donated $20. If they don't improve the odds, why do they give them to donors?


----------



## James Long

BobS said:


> Of course you can always plaster your car with stickers you received from the Police Benevolent Fund or whatever when you donated $20. If they don't improve the odds, why do they give them to donors?


Perhaps because the donors think they have something special?


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> BobS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can always plaster your car with stickers you received from the Police Benevolent Fund or whatever when you donated $20. If they don't improve the odds, why do they give them to donors?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps because the donors think they have something special?
Click to expand...

Yeah, those kind of stickers always caused police officers I knew (including me) to look more closely at the car. Honest donors aren't looking for anything in return.


----------



## Cable Lover

I can't believe my thread is back! If anyone is interested, in regards to my new Dish Net service, I love the 722K, it has so much more storage room then my Insight DVR, and having it able to connect to two TVs is awesome.

Dish's HD picture quality is great, but so was Insight's Maybe a slight edge to Dish, but without comparing side by side I can't really be sure.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SaltiDawg said:


> This makes no sense. I assume that if at a local restaurant a waitress's service meets your standards that you might well tip her. It would be far more likely you would see this service person again then any Dish installer.
> 
> I do not tip Dish service persons, but certainly not for the reason you threw in. :nono2:


I should have been more clear... I was replying to the splinter-thread that was discussing tipping of other services provided by such people as mail carriers or government work.

Some jobs carry with them requirements to deny accepting tips OR bribes because a tip can very well be an under-the-table bribe for some future consideration that might be against policy.

Tipping an installer or a waitress carries no such concerns and isn't in that category.

That said, I don't know IF Dish installers ever have a no-tipping rule... but if they did, then there must be a reason for it... though I admit I don't know what that reason would be.

I still maintain my original feelings... which is, in the case of an installer or a wait-staff person... their job is to perform certain services well. IF they perform those services well, then that is what I paid for... and thus, is not deserving of a tip. IF they go above and beyond either because I made a special request OR because they went the extra mile on their own, then that earns a tip.


----------



## epifano83

Even though I can never afford to give a cash tip I always offer my tech a cold bottle of water or a cold coke their choice and then I send him or her off with 3 or 4 bottle's of water or cokes his or her;s choice.

I know for a faq it is appreciated when a customer gives a tip or offers a nice cold beverage , as when I use to work for Mastec I use to get offered cold beverages 40% of the time or sometimes given some cash. In that case I use to stop and get something to eat and drink at the next gas station on the way to the next job as I never took a launch always to busy!

I also never expected a tip, I alway went out of my way for every customer. Placing their ODU in a easy accessible place while being out of sight. Ran the cabling hidden and straight, I also gave 100% customer education even if they were familiar with the system and at the end of the job I gave them my work cell just in case of any concerns or problems.

Yes I was under paid by the piece and nickel and dimed for my van and equipment and if their was a call back on the job, in the end the reason why I quite was not because of the customer but the pay and the attitude of some supervisors!


----------



## Jim5506

I nearly always tip the tech, especially if he is competent.

These guys do not make a whole lot of money, and I want to encourage their competence and keep the good techs in the pipeline.

Dish techs do fall under the $7.75 minimum wage guideline, which waitresses do not because of that waitstaff are considered to "need" tips to compensate for their lower minumum wage , we always tip at least 25% usually 33% of the tab.

I feel that to fail to tip waitstaff because they were just doing their job is cheap and tawdry. If they are incompetent, they get a dollar maybe two, if they are attentive and competent, they not only deserve, but need the tip.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Jim5506 said:


> I nearly always tip the tech, especially if he is competent.
> 
> These guys do not make a whole lot of money, and I want to encourage their competence and keep the good techs in the pipeline.
> 
> Dish techs do fall under the $7.75 minimum wage guideline, which waitresses do not because of that waitstaff are considered to "need" tips to compensate for their lower minumum wage , we always tip at least 25% usually 33% of the tab.
> 
> I feel that to fail to tip waitstaff because they were just doing their job is cheap and tawdry. If they are incompetent, they get a dollar maybe two, if they are attentive and competent, they not only deserve, but need the tip.


I'm sorry, but what someone's employer pays them is really not my problem.

If I order something then I expect that for the price I am paying I will get what I ordered. To expect me to pay more as a "tip" is improper. IF I only get what I paid for then there has been no tip earned.

It's not about being mean or unappreciative or inconsiderate or cheap... it's about what a "tip" is for. A tip is for services rendered above and beyond what is expected.

I do agree that many in the service industry are underpaid... but they aren't my employees. They need to take their salary up with their boss or see if they can find a job that pays them what they are worth.

Just because I feel sorry for someone and think they aren't paid well enough is not reason to justify giving a tip. That is reason to give charity, the same as I might to a homeless person... and the homeless person has no money so I'd feel more inclined to give them money for "nothing" than I would a "tip" to someone who is getting paid for doing the job I am already paying for.

I'm not stingy... I offer drinks and I don't rush. I don't "hover" but I am available if they need help, especially if the guy is alone and I can hold the ladder or hand him a tool or something.

On your last statement about giving even a poor service some tip because they "need" it... all you are doing is rewarding their poor workmanship/service and encouraging them to continue along that path.

It's also why I don't like places that "pool" their tips so that those who work harder get the same slice of the pie as those who don't work much at all...

I can assure you that if you do good work and are friendly and either go beyond on your own or accommodate a special request by me... that I do tip generously. But I feel zero obligation to tip for someone just doing the job I already am paying for in the first place.


----------



## Wire Nut

I considered starting a new thread but this one is very thorough. If your installer goes the extra mile, why not? I'm a Dish technician of 2 years, got a record $60 from a customer today! I did a bunch of extra things, wall-mounted a couple tvs and did a few wall fishes but it really helps me know my work is appreciated. We work with impossible deadlines and deal with all kinds of people, sure we get paid but the hack that throws things around generally gets paid the same as true professional.


----------



## James Long

Wire Nut said:


> I considered starting a new thread but this one is very thorough. If your installer goes the extra mile, why not? I'm a Dish technician of 2 years, got a record $60 from a customer today! I did a bunch of extra things, wall-mounted a couple tvs and did a few wall fishes but it really helps me know my work is appreciated. We work with impossible deadlines and deal with all kinds of people, sure we get paid but the hack that throws things around generally gets paid the same as true professional.


On this taxing weekend I suppose my first response would be that it would be OK as long as you report your tips and your not doing work "off the books" that should be done through your employer.

DISH now sells install services of AV products. They might want the TV mounting to be on the books.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Wire Nut said:


> I considered starting a new thread but this one is very thorough. If your installer goes the extra mile, why not? I'm a Dish technician of 2 years, got a record $60 from a customer today! I did a bunch of extra things, wall-mounted a couple tvs and did a few wall fishes but it really helps me know my work is appreciated. We work with impossible deadlines and deal with all kinds of people, sure we get paid but the hack that throws things around generally gets paid the same as true professional.


Aside from what James brought up about off-the-books work that some do in order to get around taxes or their employer's cut...

It is important to note that you did say "extra mile"... Some argue you should give a tip just for getting the job you paid for. I'm fine with tipping when the installer does extra work OR especially when I have asked for custom/extra work. I'm just not for tipping for the sake of tipping.

Fries are $2 at McDonalds... if I order fries and get them, I don't tip the cashier!

Some people expect tips just for doing their job... which is counter to what the tip should be for... "extra mile" type stuff earns tips.


----------



## Wire Nut

James Long said:


> DISH now sells install services of AV products. They might want the TV mounting to be on the books.


True that, I sell ancillary services whenever possible, I should have mentioned this was a special case. I.E. 
"you're not putting a dish on my roof"
"well what if I do "_quid_"
"then _quo_ might be acceptable"
Best interest of all parties, just happened to result in a tip


----------



## jdskycaster

Everyone knows you always tip the cable guy so the he will "hook you up."


----------

